# Anti Scalp Mechanism for Push Mower



## coreymays22 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a Honda gcv190 rotary push mower. I feel like my yard looks best when mowed on the second notch ~1.5". Most of my yard is fine until I come to the Hell Strips in the front yard. The dirt is a little higher than the sidewalk and no matter what I do, I end up with a swirl scalp. I feel like if the mower had some sort of roller between the front two tires or something, it would eliminate the problem. Is my only option to mow it higher? I read where there are some extra anti-scalp wheels for zero turns, but i didn't see anything about rotaries.

I could raise the wheels on one side to get it level. Does that sound crazy?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

You could get a bunch of casters and mount them like spider legs around the mower deck. That way one wheel falling into a low spot doesn't cause the whole deck to lower and scalp the lawn. They do make push mowers with a rear roller, but i have no idea how you might retrofit that onto the front of your Honda.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

I've been thinking of adding shock absorbers to the wheels of my rotary Honda just for this reason. My lawn is not flat and I do get scalping when approaching 1.5". Independent wheel suspension would eliminate subtle dips in the lawn which is the main culprit to sporadic scalping.

If anyone has a video of this retrofit, please send a link!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hate to say it but that's the nature of the design of the rotary mowers. It has to do with having a horizontally spinning blade and being as compact as possible with the footprint. To do what you want would require moving the wheels further forward and backward, but even then that leaves a wide open spot in the middle.

You want to go low, level your lawn or get a reel.


----------

